# How to Overclock My CPU



## marcjavier (Sep 3, 2009)

i have a AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Running at Standard 2.6Ghz. and i want to overclock it but i don't know how. i tried checking the BIOS but my Bios doesn't have a overclocking Feature. i have a Acer Aspire X3200. anyone can help me to overclock my Processor the easy way? 












-Thanks-


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC Bios are locked or very restricted to prevent user damage to their lower quality parts.


----------



## marcjavier (Sep 3, 2009)

Tyree said:


> OEM PC Bios are locked or very restricted to prevent user damage to their lower quality parts.



err. so does that mean there's no way i can overclock it? :upset:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

marcjavier said:


> err. so does that mean there's no way i can overclock it? :upset:


Thats correct.


----------



## marcjavier (Sep 3, 2009)

damn. so what's my other choice. should i change my Processor or Change my MotherBoard. any Recommendation for a Mobo for my HTPC PC ( Acer Aspire X3200 )


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Overclocking an OEM computer is a task for an expert looking for a challenge. The cost will be high and the results probably not very satisfactory. This is not for a beginner.

Overclocking is usually done with home built computers where you have full control of the components used.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You could change the Mobo but you still have the low quality PSU and the RAM is probably not OC friendly.


----------



## marcjavier (Sep 3, 2009)

any recommendation for a MoBo which will fit on my Case ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

From the pics I can find the Mobo is a standard mATX but appears to be mounted upside down.
If you do not have a retail OS disc you would have to purchase one and you are still stuck with a low quality/power PSU (The PSU doesn't appear to be ATX) and low quality RAM. 
OEM PC's are just not upgrade or OC friendly. What you buy is pretty much what you have to live with.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Tyree said:


> From the pics I can find the Mobo is a standard mATX but appears to be mounted upside down.


Post up one or two pics. Its probably a BTX. If it is, the case will also need to be replaced.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

At this point a new PC is the more cost effective option.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

gcavan said:


> Post up one or two pics. Its probably a BTX. If it is, the case will also need to be replaced.


From what I can tell it's not bATX.... it's just a mATX mounted upside down.


----------

